# Mac Mini avec RAM 8 GO



## Pat1763 (16 Février 2010)

Bonjour à tous ! 

Je songe à acquérir un nouveau Mini (ce ne sera guère que le troisième...) pour le dédier à la musique. 

J'utilise un logiciel très gourmand en RAM, Hauptwerk, qui simule un orgue classique ; comme il charge les banques de son en mémoire vive pour les appeler plus rapidement, 8 GO n'est pas de trop... Et vu que c'est la valeur maximale admissible par le Mini, cela tombe très bien. 

Compte tenu du fait que 8 GO reste malgré tout une valeur un peu exceptionnelle pour un Mini, est-ce qu'il y a un type de mémoire particulier qui soit recommandé, pour que cela tourne sans problème ? 

Merci par avance pour votre aide...


----------



## bertoutou (16 Février 2010)

Bonjour, le mac mini c'est 4Go maxi désolé


----------



## Anderssonpaul (16 Février 2010)

bertoutou a dit:


> Bonjour, le mac mini c'est 4Go maxi désolé


Betoutout ==> Quand on ne sait pas on ne parle pas Merci !


Pat

Sur le site de OWC, tu peux acheter 8go de ddr3 pour le mac mini, mais si tu veux que ton Os les supporte et utilisé pleinement , il faudra bidouillé pour passer en 64 Bits(c'est pas dur). Et mettre un disque dur a 7200 rpm pour gagné du temps en lecture de fichiers (Très utilisé en Mao).


----------



## bertoutou (16 Février 2010)

Toutes mes excuses je me suis fié à l'apple store qui notifiait jusqu'à 4GO après je savais pas que l'on pouvait aller au dessus. 

 Peut on obtenir un mac mini configurer avec un dd de 7200t par le biais de l'apple store ou faut il passer par un centre agréé ?
 De plus est-ce que ça le vaut le coup car si je prend un mac min 2,53Ghz à 749&#8364; et que fait changer le dd (car je ne préfère pas le faire moi même afin de garder la garantie) j'ai peur que ça va me coûter, au total, pas loin des 1000&#8364; donc autant prendre un imac de base. Mon raisonnement est-il valable?


----------



## Pat1763 (16 Février 2010)

Anderssonpaul a dit:


> Sur le site de OWC, tu peux acheter 8go de ddr3 pour le mac mini, mais si tu veux que ton Os les supporte et utilisé pleinement , il faudra bidouillé pour passer en 64 Bits(c'est pas dur).



Est-ce que tu as un lien sur cette bidouille ? S'agit-il de la mise à jour EFI du firmware ou bien de quelque chose d'autre ? 

Est-ce que seul OWC vend cette RAM ? Vu où j'habite, ce ne sera pas très pratique... :rose: 



> Et mettre un disque dur a 7200 rpm pour gagné du temps en lecture de fichiers (Très utilisé en Mao).



Dans le cas de Hauptwerk, le disque dur n'a pas beaucoup d'importance, si ce n'est bien sûr à stocker les banques sonores. A partir du moment où les fichiers ont été chargés dans la RAM, il n'y a pratiquement pas d'accès disque. 

Merci pour tes conseils ! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h05 ----------




bertoutou a dit:


> Toutes mes excuses je me suis fié à l'apple store qui notifiait jusqu'à 4GO après je savais pas que l'on pouvait aller au dessus.



Disons que ce n'est pas totalement officiel... :rose: 



> De plus est-ce que ça le vaut le coup car si je prend un mac min 2,53Ghz à 749 et que fait changer le dd (car je ne préfère pas le faire moi même afin de garder la garantie) j'ai peur que ça va me coûter, au total, pas loin des 1000 donc autant prendre un imac de base. Mon raisonnement est-il valable?



A toi de voir naturellement... Le Mac Mini a pour moi l'avantage de ne pas prendre beaucoup de place...


----------



## HmJ (18 Février 2010)

Rajouter 8 Go de RAM, ca vaut le coup. Maintenant, bidouiller le kernel pour le passer a 64 bits, desole mais non. Je l'ai fait sur mon Mac Pro et mon Mini, ca ne change quasi rien. Autant dire mieux vaut rester dans les clous et au standard Mac. Bien entendu, comme explique largement d'un bout a l'autre de la toile, avoir un kernel tournant en 32 bits n'empeche nullement de parfaitement gerer 8 Go de RAM voire plus, avec pour chaque application la possibilite d'allouer autant de RAM que desire.


----------



## Anderssonpaul (19 Février 2010)

HmJ a dit:


> Rajouter 8 Go de RAM, ca vaut le coup. Maintenant, bidouiller le kernel pour le passer a 64 bits, desole mais non. Je l'ai fait sur mon Mac Pro et mon Mini, ca ne change quasi rien. Autant dire mieux vaut rester dans les clous et au standard Mac. Bien entendu, comme explique largement d'un bout a l'autre de la toile, avoir un kernel tournant en 32 bits n'empeche nullement de parfaitement gerer 8 Go de RAM voire plus, avec pour chaque application la possibilite d'allouer autant de RAM que desire.



Toi aussi apparemment, tu ne sais pas de quoi tu parles. Je ne vais pas te faire un cours 
d'informatique (Oui Apple vend des ordinateurs ). C'est pas parce que tu ne voit pas la différence qu'elle n'existe pas . Tu n'utilise pas des applications pour le 64 bits.

Pour Pat

Un Os en 32 BITS peut reconnaitre 8 go (ou plus) de ram! Le plus important dans un mac mini serait de lui mettre un disque dure 7200 rpm avec une grosse cache.
MAIS EN AUCUN CAS LES UTILISER PLEINEMENT (limite 3,2go)!!!!!!
Je suis étudiant en polyteck donc je sais de quoi de parle .


----------



## iMacounet (19 Février 2010)

Anderssonpaul a dit:


> Toi aussi apparemment, tu ne sais pas de quoi tu parles. Je ne vais pas te faire un cours
> d'informatique (Oui Apple vend des ordinateurs ). C'est pas parce que tu ne voit pas la différence qu'elle n'existe pas . Tu n'utilise pas des applications pour le 64 bits.
> 
> Pour Pat
> ...


C'est pas 4 Gb de ram le maximum ?


----------



## Darkside14 (19 Février 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> C'est pas 4 Gb de ram le maximum ?



Hé non, 4GB c'est ce que OSX et Windows affiche, juste pour montrer a l'utilisateur qu'il se fait pas trop arnaquer, mais en réalité, c'est 3GB, ca varie selon la carte mère etc(j'ai vu 2.72, 3.2, etc...) ET un système 64Bits supporte pleinement les 4 GB. ainsi que 8GB, 16GB etc.....


----------



## daffyb (19 Février 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> C'est pas 4 Gb de ram le maximum ?



peut les reconnaitre mais pas les allouer à une seule et même application


----------



## HmJ (20 Février 2010)

Anderssonpaul a dit:


> Toi aussi apparemment, tu ne sais pas de quoi tu parles. Je ne vais pas te faire un cours
> d'informatique (Oui Apple vend des ordinateurs ). C'est pas parce que tu ne voit pas la différence qu'elle n'existe pas . Tu n'utilise pas des applications pour le 64 bits.
> 
> Pour Pat
> ...



Euh... Et c'est quoi l'argument pour me rentrer dedans et dire que je ne comprends pas de quoi je parle ? Faudrait etre un poil plus zen mon mignon, et apprendre a lire le texte avant d'agresser les gens.

Snow Leopard est un OS 64 bits, quoi qu'il arrive. Quoi qu'il arrive, il gerera plus de 4 Go de RAM, quoiqu'il arrive il gerera des applications 100% 64 bits comme chez moi Lightroom et Mathematica principalement. Et ca se passera tres bien, tout seul, sans toucher a rien : on profitera a la fois de la RAM au-dela de 4 Go et aussi des registres memoire apportes par la compilation d'applications avec le jeu d'instructions EMT64.

Ma remarque vaut pour la bidouille qui fait passer le kernel de 32 a 64 bits. Le kernel, c'est le noyau de l'OS, un tout petit programme qui fait surtout de la coordination. Sur la plupart des machines (iMac, Mac Pro avant 2009, Mac Mini, Macbook...), il tourne encore en 32 bits alors qu'on peut le forcer a tourner en 64 bits. Un peu partout sur le net des furieux s'emportent et ne savent effectivement pas de quoi il parlent : ce kernel reste en 32 bits parce que tous les drivers de peripheriques ne sont pas encore tous compatibles 64 bits (ca comprend les logiciels de virtualisation comme Parallels). Mais ce n'est pas un probleme : je sais de quoi je parle, j'ai force ce kernel a tourner en 64 bits, mais ca ne change pas grand chose. Parce que les applications, elles, quoi qu'il arrive, elles tournernont toujours a 64 bits si elle sont prevues pour cela. Depuis, je l'ai repasse en 32 bits, mais bien sur mes programmes restent toujours en 64 bits.

Par exemple, laisser tourner pendant la nuit une simulation de tremblement de terre sous Mathematica me fait gagner 5% de performance. C'est peu, il faut savoir que les humains ne font pas trop la difference en-deca de 10% de gains de performance. 

Anderssonpaul, evite de prendre les gens de haut.


----------



## Pat1763 (20 Février 2010)

Merci à tous pour vos informations, mais du coup, je suis un peu perdu... :rose:

Comme indiqué plus haut, le but essentiel en ce qui me concerne est de pousser la RAM du Mini pour une seule application, Hauptwerk. 

Il s'agit d'un logiciel qui simule un orgue sur ordinateur : claviers et pédalier connectés en Midi, qui "appellent" quand ils sont joués à lire un fichier wav correspondant dans le programme. Vu la rapidité nécessaire pour que le fichier soit lu dès que la note est jouée, la banque de son contenant tous les sons de l'orgue  sélectionné (on peut choisir son instrument) est chargée en RAM. 

D'où le besoin de disposer d'une RAM aussi importante que possible. 

Mais si effectivement l'OS ne peut allouer que 2 ou 3,2 GO à l'application, autant rester à une RAM de 4 GO. Je ne l'utiliserai que pour cette application, ainsi que pour un logiciel qui permet de suivre la partition à l'écran (plus simple que de tourner des pages). Rien ne sert de commander chez OWC les barrettes de RAM (je doute que je les trouve sur mon marché local) si pour finir l'extension reste inutile. 

Est-ce que donc forcer le kernel en 64 bits permettra de franchir celle imitation de la RAM qui peut être dédiée à une seule application, ou non ? 

Je n'ai pas forcément envie (ni les moyens non plus) de passer à un Mac Pro uniquement pour bénéficier de davantage de RAM... :rose:

Merci par avance pour vos conseils zen !


----------



## Anderssonpaul (20 Février 2010)

HmJ une fois de plus tu montres ton ignorance .
Snow Leopard n'est pas un OS fonctionnant sur les machine par defaut en 64 Bits ! Il n'y a que très peu de machine permettant de faire cela . (http://www.macg.co/news/voir/136064/snow-leopard-le-noyau-demarre-en-32-bits-par-defaut )






Personnellement le 64 bits me fait gagné du temps ,sous matlab 64 bits je gagne du temps lors des interpolations polynomiales et lors de l'utilisation du ode45 .

J' étudie un modèle simplifiée du cycle global carbone-climat pour une planète hypothétique . Ce modèle nous permettra d'étudier l&#8217;incidence des gaz à effet de serre sur différentes variables climatiques et de tester différents scénarios de réduction de émissions de CO2


Sous Aperture même résultat.

HmJ je te prend pas de haut mais simplement tu n'as pas les connaissances requises, daffyb et darkside l'ont bien expliqué.

Pat essaye ton programme avec les 4 go de ram et lance "moniteur d'activité "pour voir l'utilisation de ta ram . Si cela ne te convient pas revend les 4 go de ram et achète en 8 (sur ldlc). Et tu bidouillera pour passer en 64 Bits .


----------



## HmJ (21 Février 2010)

Anderssonpaul a dit:


> HmJ une fois de plus tu montres ton ignorance .
> Snow Leopard n'est pas un OS fonctionnant sur les machine par defaut en 64 Bits ! Il n'y a que très peu de machine permettant de faire cela . (http://www.macg.co/news/voir/136064/snow-leopard-le-noyau-demarre-en-32-bits-par-defaut )
> 
> 
> ...



Ben si : tu prends de haut, et tu sais pas lire. Snow Leopard est un OS 64 bits, qui fait tourner les applications en 64 bits quoiqu'il arrive. Puisque tu parles du Moniteur d'activite, tu vois bien que meme sur un Mac Mini 2007 tout juste installe, ton Aperture 3 tournerait en 64 bits. Pas besoin d'aucune bidouille pour ca.

Ta citation ne parle que du noyau. Ce petit processus qui etablit la connection entre precessus et drivers. Par defaut, le kernel (on dit aussi noyau) se lance en mode 32 bits sur la plupart des Mac, dont mon Mac Pro 2008, et dans ce fil certains conseillent de faire la manip' pour passer le kernel lui aussi en 64 bits. T'as peut-etre sorti un pseudo argument pour passer qu'un grand scientifique comme toi avec de grands besoins pour ton prochain TP Matlab, mais moi mes simulations Mathematica, j'en vis. J'en suis plus au stade de l'etudiant.

Tant mieux pour toi si d'avoir passe le kernel en 64 bits t'a permis de doubler tes perfs, de prevoir le prochain seisme a Tokyo ou la deformation d'une ogive M6 en temps reel. Pour ma part, et je crois que cela concerne l'essentiel des lecteurs de ce forum, leur Snow Leopard tourne deja en 64 bits d'office, pas la peine d'imaginer qu'un processus qui s'appelle kernel (et tourne en 32 bits par defaut) a lui aussi besoin de tourner en 64 bis pour que tout aille plus vite.


----------



## Pat1763 (21 Février 2010)

Restez zen, le sujet ne vaut pas que l'on s'énerve ! 

D'autant qu'en ce qui me concerne, vos explications me passent largement au-dessus des oreilles... La seule fois où j'ai eu la moyenne en maths, c'était (heureusement) au bac, c'est pour dire mon niveau... 

Bon, plus sérieusement, j'ai fureté pour comprendre ce qu'il en était. J'ai trouvé cela sur un forum dédié à hauptwerk justement (désolé, c'est en Anglais, j'ai écourté le message pour ne garder que ce qui nous concerne) :



> I had been reading where the late 2009 Mac Mini's could be expanded to 8 GB, even though the Apple site says 4 GB. OWC tested and has made available the 8 GB upgrade. (...) I needed to upgrade to run Vols II and III of the Kampen Bovenkerk. (...) It really works! (...) Check it out, it is an affordable alternative to the very expensive Mac Pro.


 
L'instrument dont il parle, l'orgue réalisé par Hinsz à la Bovenkerk à Kampen aux Pays-Bas nécessite normalement 6,5 GO de RAM pour fonctionner. Je viens de tester le programme sur un autre Mac Mini plus récent (2,53 Ghz avec 4 GO de RAM) et les instruments dont je dispose, qui nécessitent moins de RAM passent sans problème. Ainsi pour le plus gourmand d'entre eux, le Radeker et Garrels de la Magnuskerk de Anloo toujours aux Pays-Bas (2,6 GO de RAM pour le faire fonctionner). 


A noter que Hauptwerk fonctionne aussi bien en 32 bits qu'en 64 bits (les deux versions existent pour Mac), et aussi bien sous Leopard que sous Snow Leopard. A mon humble niveau, je ne vois pas de différence entre les deux versions. 

Pour en avoir le coeur net, je vais demander sur ledit forum si pour mieux fonctionner, l'heureux possesseur du Mini à 8 GO a eu besoin de modifier le kernel pour le porter à 64 bits.


----------



## Anderssonpaul (21 Février 2010)

D'abord il ne s'agit pas d'un Tp matlab , tu n'as surement pas fais d'étude ... je laisse tomber .


----------



## HmJ (21 Février 2010)

Tout cela est affaire de confusion. Mac OS X gere plus de 4 Go de RAM depuis longtemps, deja du temps de Tiger (OS X 10.4) je faisais tourner Mathematica en 64 bits avec utilisation de 8 Go de RAM. Donc, aucun souci, n'importe quel Mac aujourd'hui vendu avec Snow Leopard gerera sans souci plus de 4 Go de RAM.

Maintenant, en ce qui concerne la machine : certains Mac donc le Mini et le Macbook ne sont vendus qu'avec des configurations Apple "limitees" a 4 Go maximum. Ceci ne veut pas dire que la machine n'en accepte pas plus. Personnellement, je me fournis chez OWC, mais en France vous avez Macway qui semble pas mal. Ils vendent des kits 8 Go. Avec ces barrettes, aucun probleme, le Mini 2009 les reconnait, et pour certaines utilisations specifiques cela peut valoir le cout.

Le troisieme point, evoque par Anderssonpaul, est effectivement trop technique et me semble trop complexe pour ce fil. Je recommande donc d'aller se rapporter aux fils dedies, a commencer par un bon resume ici. Mais je me permets de rassurer tout le monde : si, par defaut, il est fait etat dans cette discussion d'un processus qui ne tourne qu'en 32 bis sur nos machines flambant neuves, cela ne signifie aucunement que l'OS tout entier tourne en 32 bits. Au contraire, quasiment tout tourne bien en 64 bits. Apple ne nous aura pas menti


----------



## Pat1763 (21 Février 2010)

Merci pour tes explications, HmJ ! 



HmJ a dit:


> Personnellement, je me fournis chez OWC, mais en France vous avez Macway qui semble pas mal. Ils vendent des kits 8 Go. Avec ces barrettes, aucun probleme, le Mini 2009 les reconnait, et pour certaines utilisations specifiques cela peut valoir le cout.


 
Je ne vis pas plus en France que toi, en fait par rapport à Tokyo je suis à peu près à mi-chemin... 

Réponse du développeur de Hauptwerk sur le forum déjà cité :



> I suspect you won't find much difference in performance running the 64-bit kernel (although it's probably worth doing it if you can - I can't because both my Mac Pro and MacBook Pro are too old), but running 64-bit Hauptwerk will make a huge difference above 32-bit, and allows the additional memory to be used


 
Apparemment il suffit donc de changer la RAM sans toucher au noyau...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2010)

Anderssonpaul a dit:


> D'abord il ne s'agit pas d'un Tp matlab , tu n'as surement pas fais d'étude ... je laisse tomber .



Pourquoi tu attaques les gens comme ça avec ton air superieur ?

En plus , HMj à raison...

Par contre , c'est pas un peu cher le kit de 8go ? (500 ).

Ne vaut mieux pas acheter un iMac avec un meilleur processeur et attendre avec 4go de ram ?


----------



## Pat1763 (21 Février 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Par contre , c'est pas un peu cher le kit de 8go ? (500&#8364; ).
> 
> Ne vaut mieux pas acheter un iMac avec un meilleur processeur et attendre avec 4go de ram ?



Il est moins cher sur le site de OWC... a $ 360 seulement. 

Pour cette application, la puissance du processeur comme la vitesse du disque dur ne sont pas vraiment discriminants. Tout est dans la RAM. 

Et puis, dans le cas d'un orgue, le design par ailleurs tres reussi de l'iMac aurait tendance ici a le desservir. Une console Midi d'orgue classique peut ressembler a quelque chose comme cela (j'ai pris le modele le plus classique pour illustrer mon propos) :






Autant dire que la partie informatique doit rester discrete, dans ce contexte...


----------



## thiathias (21 Février 2010)

Au fait j'en profite pour te demander quel est logiciel Grace auquel tu lis les partitions directement sur l'écran ? Ça m'intéresse car un pupitre sans pied sur le bureau c'est pas pratique merci


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2010)

Bah trouve un orgue en alu .

Enfin , c'est des bons ordis ces MacMini .


----------



## Pat1763 (21 Février 2010)

thiathias a dit:


> Au fait j'en profite pour te demander quel est logiciel Grace auquel tu lis les partitions directement sur l'écran ? Ça m'intéresse car un pupitre sans pied sur le bureau c'est pas pratique merci



Celui-la : http://www.musicreader.net/

Il contient un utilitaire pour convertir les partitions numerisees, fait office de metronome, te permet des annotations, etc... Mais attention au fait qu'il est payant (tu peux l'evaluer avant de decider de l'acheter ou non).


----------



## thiathias (21 Février 2010)

Ok sympa merci


----------



## Pat1763 (21 Février 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Bah trouve un orgue en alu .



C'est vrai que c'est beaucoup plus classe... 



> Enfin , c'est des bons ordis ces MacMini .



Tout a fait ! Si l'achat se concretise, ce ne sera guere que mon troisieme... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h22 ----------




thiathias a dit:


> Ok sympa merci



De rien... En fait, je suis passe par la meme etape que toi... et c'est ainsi que je pense resoudre le meme probleme (je suis toujours en periode d'evaluation) :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2010)

J'ai eu deux MacMini , j'en suis toujours fan mais son problème , c'est que il est un peu trop cher par rapport à un MacBook .


----------



## HmJ (22 Février 2010)

Effectivement, les kits SO DIMM (le format de RAM miniaturise pour ordinateurs portables) de 8 Go est bien plus eleve que le prix de deux kits de 4 Go. C'est parce qu'ils utilisent des puces tres denses, celles gravees avec les dernieres technologies qu'il faut rentabiliser. Bref, a chacun de voir selon son usage


----------



## Pat1763 (22 Février 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> J'ai eu deux MacMini , j'en suis toujours fan mais son problème , c'est que il est un peu trop cher par rapport à un MacBook .



Ce n'est pas le meme usage non plus... :rose:

Par definition, un Mini est dedie a un usage sedentaire, et il a l'avantage de permettre de choisir les peripheriques librement... 

Dans mon cas cela permettra de prendre un ecran plus discret, en noir, un trackball pour gagner de la place, seul le clavier sera Apple... que je ramenerai de France, histoire d'avoir un AZERTY . 



HmJ a dit:


> Effectivement, les kits SO DIMM (le format de RAM miniaturise pour ordinateurs portables) de 8 Go est bien plus eleve que le prix de deux kits de 4 Go. C'est parce qu'ils utilisent des puces tres denses, celles gravees avec les dernieres technologies qu'il faut rentabiliser. Bref, a chacun de voir selon son usage



Merci pour ces precisions !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2010)

Oui , du coup , tu me donnes envie d'un joli MacMini .
C'est vrai qu'ils sont top : silencieux , beaux et assez puissants .


----------



## HmJ (22 Février 2010)

C'est clair. Et on peut meme connecter 2 moniteurs, ou un moniteur et une TV, chose que je n'ai pas pu faire sur mon Mini 2007 et qui m'avait pousse a prendre un Mac Pro (!). Bon, c'etait pas que pour ca, mais bon...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2010)

Et puis ce qui est bien aussi , c'est que la fiabilité est au rendez-vous et puis vu qu'il est tout mini ou mimi , on devrait l'appeler le Mac Mimi .


----------



## shenmue_fan (22 Février 2010)

Bonjour,

Donc pour conclure les échanges entre Matlab et Mathematica intervenants, Snow Leopard est un OS avec un noyau 64bits mais Snow Leopard n'est pas un OS avec un noyau 64bits car il fonctionne en 32 bits mais il n'est pas en 32bits non plus car il sait faire tourner les programmes 64bits nativement en 64bits ?

Est-ce bien cela qu'il faut comprendre docteur(s) ?

Merci


----------



## daffyb (22 Février 2010)

shenmue_fan a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Donc pour conclure les échanges entre Matlab et Mathematica intervenants, Snow Leopard est un OS avec un noyau 64bits mais Snow Leopard n'est pas un OS avec un noyau 64bits car il fonctionne en 32 bits mais il n'est pas en 32bits non plus car il sait faire tourner les programmes 64bits nativement en 64bits ?
> 
> ...


Comment faire simple :rateau:
Snow Leopard a 1 noyau 64 bits *ET *1 noyau 32 bits
Par défaut, Snow Leopard démarre avec un noyau 32 bits pour des raisons de compatibilités avec les extensions kernel qui ne sont pas toutes compatibles 64bits.
Voilà  Snow Leopard EST un OS 64bits et* peut être FULL* 64bits noyaux compris sur certaines machines
Un peu de lecture pour finir  http://maclocal.free.fr/files/snow_leopard_noyau_64bit.html


----------



## Anderssonpaul (22 Février 2010)

Mais personne ne dit comment passer a un os en 64 bits sur un mac mini .


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2010)

On vient de dire que snow fait les deux...


----------



## Anderssonpaul (22 Février 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> On vient de dire que snow fait les deux...



Pas par défaut Anus .


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2010)

Si  , mon MacBook gère des applications 32 et 64bits en même temps.

Et me traiter d'imbécile sur mon profil et d'anus ici , c'est vraiment petit.
Franchement , je me demande ce qu'il m'empêche de te traiter.


----------



## Anderssonpaul (23 Février 2010)

Tu ne sais pas de quoi tu parle.
Tu fais un amalgame complet .


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2010)

Et toi des fautes d'orthographe.


----------



## HmJ (23 Février 2010)

Snow Leopard est un OS 64 bits, dont un composant appele kernel ou noyau tourne en 32 bits sur la plupart des Mac. Ce n'est pas un probleme, le reste de l'OS est bien 64 bits, et les applications qui ont ete compilees en 32 et en 64 bits, selon leur destination, s'executeront systematiquement en 64 bits sur Snow Leopard. Et l'OS, que le kernel soit en 32 ou 64 bits gerera de toute facon plus de 4 Go de RAM sans soucis.

J'ai deja donne des exemples de telles applications : Lightroom et Mathematica chez moi, et il y en a bien sur beaucoup d'autres. Pour preuve : lancez le moniteur d'activite sur Snow Leopard. Colonne de droite (type) : vous verrez que la plupart des applications sont bien lancees en 64 bits si elles sont dispo (ce qui n'est pas le cas de Google notifier par exemple).

J'ai egalement donne un lien vers Wikipedia qui detaille. De nombreux fils consacres a Snow Leopard parlent de ce non-probleme, donc je ne vais pas encore me repeter. Bonne lecture, bonne prise de tete, je commence a etre agace par la desinvolture de certains membres.

Pour conclure : les Mac Mini tournent sans probleme avec 8 Go de RAM, meme si Apple ne vend pas de configurations avec plus de 4 Go. L'OS reconnait le surplus de RAM et s'en sert parfaitement, comme on pourrait s'y attendre d'un OS qui gere la memoire sur 64 bits depuis sa version 10.4.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2010)

Merci HmJ .
Tu pourrais insulter l'autre puisque il ne sait rien .


----------



## Anderssonpaul (23 Février 2010)

HmJ a dit:


> L'OS reconnait le surplus de RAM et s'en sert parfaitement



FAUX !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h45 ----------




Darkside14 a dit:


> Hé non, 4GB c'est ce que OSX et Windows affiche, juste pour montrer a l'utilisateur qu'il se fait pas trop arnaquer, mais en réalité, c'est 3GB, ca varie selon la carte mère etc(j'ai vu 2.72, 3.2, etc...)



Bon ben voila ...


----------



## HmJ (24 Février 2010)

Anderssonpaul a dit:


> FAUX !
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h45 ----------
> 
> ...



Ecoute Anderssonpaul, tu commences a etre penible. J'essaie de ne pas te rentrer dedans, mais mets-y un peu de bonne volonte. Ca fait depuis Tiger que je me sers de plus de 8 Go de RAM, sur Mac Pro et Power Mac d'accord, mais ca se passe sans probleme. Alors fais tes devoirs, va lire Wikipedia et les fils dedies a Snow Leopard, et apres tu reviendras balancer leurs 4 verites a tout le monde.

Concernant le Mac Mini, voici des tests de performance sur des Mac Mini 2009 avec 2, 4, 6 et 8 Go de RAM. Pour les Mac Mini early 2009, il vaut mieux s'assurer d'avoir mis a jour l'EFI. Pour mon Mac Mini Late 2009 c'est sans probleme que les barrettes de 4 Go sont reconnues. Mais cela, encore une fois, c'est pour le Mini lui-meme, car OS X reconnait plus de 4 Go depuis longtemps (et bien avant Tiger je pense, mais je n'ai pas experimente la chose), et sait allouer ce qu'il faut de RAM pour peu que l'application soit elle-meme ecrite/compilee pour le 64 bits.

Arrete de pinailler avec tes 3 Go vs. 4 Go par empirisime, juste parce que tu crois te souvenir que les Mac de 2007 etaient livres avec un GMA950 qui ne reconnaissait pas plus de 3.3 Go de RAM. C'etait une limitation technique sur une gamme limitee de Mac (Mini, donc, et aussi Macbook de memoire). Pas une limitation de l'OS.

Pour un scientifique apparemment bientot diplome, tu ne fais pas honneur a tes enseignements. Pour info je suis doctorant en physique quantique, et s'il m'arrive d'ecrire des conneries je m'astreins au moins a ouvrir une encyclopedie avant de parler d'un sujet que je maitrise mal.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2010)

@Hmj : Depuis les PowerMac G5 , en 2003 et donc Mac Os X 10.2.7/10.3 , Mac Os X reconnait plus de 4go de ram .

Je parle en logique puisque le max que les G5 puissent accepter , c'est soit 4 ou 8Go selon le modèle.
Je ne vois pas Apple dire que son matos ne tire pas parti des 4/8Go de Ram à cause de son Os.



.


----------



## iMacounet (24 Février 2010)

Darkside14 a dit:


> Hé non, 4GB c'est ce que OSX et Windows affiche, juste pour montrer a l'utilisateur qu'il se fait pas trop arnaquer, mais en réalité, c'est 3GB, ca varie selon la carte mère etc(j'ai vu 2.72, 3.2, etc...) ET un système 64Bits supporte pleinement les 4 GB. ainsi que 8GB, 16GB etc.....


Sur le pc de mon père avec windows en 64 bits c'est 3.75 gb sur 4 :rateau:


----------



## surfman06 (24 Février 2010)

Il serait bon pour certains de respecter les règles du forum, et que les modérateurs ne laissent pas une discussion empirée de la sorte, je suis de plus en plus ahurie de voir de tel manque d'incivilité sur Macgé ces derniers temps. Il faut bannir de tels comportements. On est là pour s'informer, s'aider, demander, bref mais il faut respecter certaines règles................ Ou va t'on ?:


----------



## silos (24 Février 2010)

*Anderssonpaul au gibet ! ! ! 
*


----------



## HmJ (24 Février 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> @Hmj : Depuis les PowerMac G5 , en 2003 et donc Mac Os X 10.2.7/10.3 , Mac Os X reconnait plus de 4go de ram .
> 
> Je parle en logique puisque le max que les G5 puissent accepter , c'est soit 4 ou 8Go selon le modèle.
> Je ne vois pas Apple dire que son matos ne tire pas parti des 4/8Go de Ram à cause de son Os.
> ...



C'est effectivement ce qu'on peut lire sur les fiches produit, maintenant je voulais parler d'experience perso pour ne pas me faire traiter de menteur


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2010)

Non mais l'autre qui se croit au dessus de tout m'énerve , il ne connait rien mais la ramène.

.

merci en tout cas .


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2010)

Vous m'avez convaincu : Je viens d'acheter un Mac mini 2ghz avec 9400m .


----------



## HmJ (26 Février 2010)

Bien joue  Le feuilleton va pouvoir prendre fin...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2010)

Ouep , je vais peut-être commander une barrette de 4go dans pas longtemps .


----------



## HmJ (26 Février 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Ouep , je vais peut-être commander une barrette de 4go dans pas longtemps .



Toujours par paire, les barrettes


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2010)

Je préfère faire comme ça : 8Go seraient trop chers et 4go pas assez .


----------



## HmJ (26 Février 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Je préfère faire comme ça : 8Go seraient trop chers et 4go pas assez .



Honnetement, les 4 Go vendus d'office sont bien suffisants. Astreins-toi a eviter d'ouvrir plusieurs grosses applications en meme temps, optimise-les, comme par exemple avec Photoshop minimise l'enregistrement automatique des 20+ dernieres operations, et tu verras que tu pourras peut-etre t'en passer. Mon Mac Pro a 8 Go de RAM, et finalement j'ai garde les 4 Go d'origine de mon Mini. Pourvu que ca dure...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2010)

C'est un 2Ghz donc 1go de Ram à la base .
Je vais passer à 2go puis à 5go .


----------



## HmJ (26 Février 2010)

Ca marchera, mais mieux vaut deux barrettes similaires (meme capacite, meme densite). "_For the maximum performance benefit possible, two modules of the same size can be installed to enable 128MBit memory addressing_". C'est ce qu'on appelle le dual channel, et franchement c'est pas si bete. Mais bien sur, si tu penses passer un jour a 8 Go... Encore une fois, les barrettes doivent etre de meme densite, c'est a dire conception similaire (meme nombre de puces essentiellement).


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2010)

Cela veut dire que si les barrettes ne sont pas les mêmes , je n'aurai que 128mo de VRAM ?
Je pensais qu'il fallait seulement que le deuxième slot soit occupé : Je me trompe ?

Si c'est le cas , tant pis , je mettrai 2X2Go avec un HDD 500go en 7200tpm


----------



## Pouasson (26 Février 2010)

C'est ça, pour avoir les 256, faut du dual-channel.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2010)

mauvaise nouvelle , de plus c'est débile .

Donc c'est soit 2X2go soit 2X4go pour avoir ces 256Mo de VRAM : Dommage , je vais prendre les 2X2Go dans mon Apr pour 80 alors .


----------



## Pouasson (26 Février 2010)

Faut voir si tu as vraiment besoin, à terme, des 8Go de RAM. Auquel cas, faut voir là encore si d'ici là, tu auras besoin ou non des 128Mo manquants à la vram.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2010)

Un article de MacBidouille dit que seul le dual channel n'est pas activé mais que les 256Mo le sont 

: http://forum.macbidouille.com/lofiversion/index.php/t295811.html

Donc , je verrai ça plus tard sachant que premièrement , l'upgrade se fera dans un mois et puis que je pourrai passer à 6Go si j'en ressens le besoin .


----------



## Pouasson (26 Février 2010)

T'as pas bien lu j'crois...  

Ils disent justement que les deux barrettes doivent être identiques pour activer les 256... j'suis pas certain que deux différentes activent la vram (le dual channel en tout cas pas). 

Enfin tu peux tester ^^


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2010)

Nop , Lionel dit juste 2 barrettes = 256Mo de VRAM , à voir donc .

Après , peut-être que les resultats sont les mêmes grace au Dual-Channel donc , je vais prendre 2X2Go puis Une barrette de 4go lorsque les prix seront corrects .


----------



## Pouasson (26 Février 2010)

Si tu fais référence à ça :



> Nous conseillons donc à ceux qui comptaient prendre une machine ayant seulement 1 Go de RAM de choisir plutôt un modèle à 2 Go ou de rajouter une seconde barrette, ce qui n'est pas compliqué.



Ce que j'comprends moi, c'est pas qu'il faut rajouter n'importe quelle barrette, mais bien une autre de 1Go (la seconde barrette en question) pour arriver aux 2Go, en clair, pour faire comme avec le mini livré avec 2Go (en 2x1Go) ..


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2010)

Bon , je passerai à 4go de ram dans ce cas , pas envie de prendre de risques .

Merci !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2010)

Passage à 3Go et 256Mo de Vram !

Il est bien mon Mac mini :love:.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2010)

Du coup comment on fait pour les 8Go  
Je veux dire il faut quoi comme marque pour être sur que ça marche bien ?
Du Kingston ça irait ?
Quelqu'un l'à fait ? Dans mon cas c'est un mac mini 3.1

a+


----------



## Pat1763 (4 Avril 2010)

kangooru a dit:


> Du coup comment on fait pour les 8Go
> Je veux dire il faut quoi comme marque pour être sur que ça marche bien ?
> Du Kingston ça irait ?
> Quelqu'un l'à fait ? Dans mon cas c'est un mac mini 3.1
> ...


 
Je suis en train de le faire. 

La RAM commandée chez OWC aux USA est en cours de dédouanement, et je me suis mis d'accord avec mon revendeur qui m'installera la RAM quand je lui achèterai le Mini 2.53 GHz qui doit accueillir les barrettes. 

Vu que je bouge pas mal en ce moment, ça devrait se faire la semaine prochaine (pas celle qui commence demain, la suivante) si tout va bien. 

Je te tiens au courant du résultat si cela t'intéresse.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2010)

Cela ira avec n'importe quelle marque de ram.
De plus , c'est pas difficile à changer et cela ne coute pas très cher .

(Enfin , normalement , les Apr changent gratuitement la ram si tu leur achètes ).


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2010)

Pat1763 a dit:


> Je te tiens au courant du résultat si cela t'intéresse.



Cool merci Pat j'attends de savoir avec impatience 

Etienne quand tu dis n'importe quelle RAM, y a pas quand même une histoire de latence, de cycle, unbuffered, etc... pour être compatible ?
Sinon, j'ai pas trouvé grand chose en dessous des 400e, à part le kit OCW à 360$. Tu as un plan pour de la ram pas trop chère en France ?

Merci à tous les deux en tous cas
a+


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2010)

Je dis n'importe quelle marque .
Sinon , c'est de la sodimm DDR3 à 1066Mhz .

Après , owc , ce sont les moins cher .

Perso , le passage à 4Go me coute moins de 100 , après , c'est trop pour mon utilisation .


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Je dis n'importe quelle marque .
> Sinon , c'est de la sodimm DDR3 à 1066Mhz.



J'ai cherché des DDR3 avant de poster, j'ai trouvé des 1066Mhz 204 pins mais ce que je sais pas quelles sont les autres caractéristiques. C'est unbuffered ? CLS= ? Cycle = ? Est-ce qu'il y a pas une histoire de chipset sur la carte mère du mini, qui pourrait poser pb avec certaines RAM (genre dégradations de perfs ou plantages inexpliqués) ?

Sinon au plus simple, vu que c'est donné pour être 100% compatibles mac, si OWC est le moins cher je vais commander là, par contre quels sont les formalités de douanes Pat ?

_EDIT : C'est bon pour les caractéristiques complètes, elles sont dans le lien donné par Pat : OWC aux USA_


----------



## Pat1763 (4 Avril 2010)

kangooru a dit:


> Sinon au plus simple, vu que c'est donné pour être 100% compatibles mac, si OWC est le moins cher je vais commander là, par contre quels sont les formalités de douanes Pat ?



J'ai eu un coup de fil ce soir, apparemment c'est sorti de douane et livré demain. Mais vu que je pars après-demain dans la région, je ne pourrai donc pas le faire immédiatement. :rose:

Les formalités de douane ? Assez simples aux Emirats : 5% de droits de douanes pour tous les produits qui ne sont pas exemptés, franchise de droits pour des produits inférieurs à 1000 Dirhams (environ 200 ). Au final, je ne devrais pas payer bien cher, c'est pour cela que j'en profite...


----------



## Anderssonpaul (11 Avril 2010)

Pourquoi acheter de la ram plus chère que la machine ?

Réponse :

Tu t'emmerde devant ton écran .


----------



## Pat1763 (13 Avril 2010)

kangooru a dit:


> Cool merci Pat j'attends de savoir avec impatience


 
Ca y est, c'est fait. J'ai eu quelques difficultés pour l'installation, le revendeur avec qui j'avais conclu l'accord ayant juste oublié de me mentionner qu'il n'avait pas le Mini en stock... 

Donc je l'ai acheté chez un autre revendeur, installation dans un centre agréé Apple, et ça marche parfaitement bien : la RAM est bien reconnue par le Mini. 



kangooru a dit:


> Sinon, j'ai pas trouvé grand chose en dessous des 400e, à part le kit OCW à 360$. Tu as un plan pour de la ram pas trop chère en France ?


 
J'ai discuté avec le technicien certifié Apple, qui était intrigué par la RAM OWC. Il connaissait bien sûr, mais savait également qu'on ne la trouvait pas aux Emirats. De fil en aiguille, il est apparu que Kingston proposerait également le même type de RAM, pour un prix qui est légèrement inférieur (transport compris) à l'OWC. Si j'avais su... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h29 ----------



Anderssonpaul a dit:


> Pourquoi acheter de la ram plus chère que la machine ?


 
En la circonstance, la RAM coûte moins de la moitié du Mini : RAM = 1.450 Dirhams (295 &#8364, Mini payé 3.599 Dirhams (720 &#8364. Soit un total de 1.015 &#8364;.

Au total, ça coûte beaucoup moins cher qu'un Mac Pro, sachant que je ne voulais ni d'un iMac ni d'un MacBook(Pro) pour une question lié à l'écran.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2010)

Parfait tout ça , convaincu du Mac mini ?
Tu entends les ventilos ou non sur ton Mac mini (1500rpm d'après istat chez moi , je me demande s'il fait trop de bruit) ?


----------



## Pat1763 (13 Avril 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Parfait tout ça , convaincu du Mac mini ?
> Tu entends les ventilos ou non sur ton Mac mini (1500rpm d'après istat chez moi , je me demande s'il fait trop de bruit) ?


 
J'ai vu ton fil, mais ne suis pas intervenu car le sujet s'était un peu déplacé du simple appel à témoignage ! :rose:

Le nouveau Mac Mini est aussi silencieux que les 2 précédemment achetés (un modèle 2008 et un late 2009). 

Je ne comprends pas d'où peut venir ton problème...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2010)

Ce n'est pas mon topic .
En fait , j'entends le petit ventilo , j'irai voir dans mon Apr pour demander si c'est normal que le ventilo soit toujours à 1500rpm .


----------



## Pat1763 (13 Avril 2010)

Bon courage pour la révision / réparation ! Pour ma part, j'ai installé iStats mais pas encore vu ce que cela donnait : vu que le Mini fonctionne parfaitement bien, je me focalise sur d'autres points (mise à jour en 10.6.3, installation et paramétrage des logiciels, etc...).


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2010)

Ok , enfin , il est top ce Mac mini avec l'Apple Cinema Display , il sait tout faire .


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2010)

Merci Pat pour les retours 
Je vais peut être me lancer aussi, sachant que je suis assez limité par la RAM, un upgrade à 8Go serait l'idéal.



Pat1763 a dit:


> De fil en aiguille, il est apparu que Kingston proposerait également le même type de RAM, pour un prix qui est légèrement inférieur (transport compris) à l'OWC.


 
Pas trouvé des caractéristiques identiques en Kingston 2*4Go  ...
Si quelqu'un connait la référence en Kingston, je suis preneur.

a+


----------



## Pat1763 (14 Avril 2010)

Je pense, mais ça reste à confirmer, qu'il s'agit de celle-ci : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001PS9UKW...e=asn&creative=380341&creativeASIN=B001PS9UKW


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2010)

OK merci Pat 
L'offre la moins chère que j'ai trouvé dans cette référence là fait dans les 400e quand même, je vais voir à combien reviendrait le kit OWC avec les taxes.
a+


----------



## Pat1763 (24 Mai 2010)

Un feed back rapide pour ceux que cela intéresse : ce matin j'ai pour la première fois dépassé la limite physique des 4 GO habituellement assignée comme valeur maxi sur un Mini, avec une application qui consommait 5,2 GO. 

Aucun problème de fonctionnement, l'alerte du logiciel (Hauptwerk) qui normalement informe l'utilisateur quand la mémoire disponible maximale est atteinte ne s'est pas affichée, tout allait bien. L'utilisation du logiciel s'est aussi faite sans problème. 

Il apparaît donc (pour moi en tout cas) que le doublement de la mémoire maximale théorique de 4 GO à 8 GO de RAM se passe sans anicroche. A noter que je n'ai fait aucune modification sur le réglage du kernel (il en avait été question au début de ce fil). 

Je suis super content ! Merci à tous ceux qui m'ont conseillé (et surtout rassuré) sur ce point !


----------

